# Glittering Wings and Shining Sun



## White_Winged_Darkness (Apr 15, 2018)

this is my art thread

Starting it off with a Prinny


----------



## Ryccardo (Apr 15, 2018)

Nice!

(Though from the title, I thought this was another lame Pokemon difficulty hack )


----------



## White_Winged_Darkness (Apr 15, 2018)

Thank you 

(Haha, I see what you mean xD Maybe I should have chosen a better name)


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 15, 2018)

Does the bird have a purse taped to it's chest?


----------



## White_Winged_Darkness (Apr 15, 2018)

Prinnies have these fanny pack/ purse looking bags that they wear to carry their knives in. They have straps but the straps in the drawing are hidden by the wings.

I think the things that look like tape hold them together. Prinnies are supposed to be horribly constructed because they were the souls of useless people who died and ended up in the underworld.


----------



## White_Winged_Darkness (Apr 26, 2018)

Quick rough sketches of SMT Nocturne's Demi-Fiend. I like how the profile turned out, but something's also bothering me about it. Gonna add to this and tweak things


----------



## White_Winged_Darkness (May 3, 2018)

Cloud Strife bust


----------

